# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Wat gemeen!!!!

## Onassa

*Ja.....en weer staat er een afscheid op stapel van een veels te jong persoon.
De man van een voormalig stalgenootje(die toen met onze trouwdag Onassa reed) heeft kanker....hooguit nog 1 jaar te gaan en is 42 jaar met een dochtertje van anderhalf jaar.....
ze zijn een paar jaar geleden verhuisd naar Emmerich.....hun droom een boerderijtje met de paarden aan huis....eindelijk dan ook een kindje, een lief mooi dochtertje.....en nu dit bericht!!!
Ze zijn in het ziekenhuis getrouwd, hij is nu een man van alle dag.
Dit is nu al de derde uit mijn paarden groepje in een paar jaar tijd die zo jong de strijd op moet gaan geven.
momenteel is hij wel thuis, eet 8 kleine maaltijden per dag omdat er ook een stuk maag weg gehaald is, veel darm en de uitzaaingen heeft hij chemo voor gehad, maar helaas is hij niet meer te redden......bahhhh, ben er kapot van.
Zondag nog de trouwfilm zitten te kijken....zie je hem feesten, een gezonde vent, niet rokend, niet drinkend....net als die andere 2 jonge kerels die hem voor gingen......
Je moet gezond leven zeg men altijd.....nou, ik zie dus zo in mijn eigen kringetje juist de mensen die het gezonds leven, als eerst aan deze klote ziekte bezwijken.....
Ik ga dat gezond leven ook maar eens aan mijn laars lappen.....het helpt gewoon geen flikker....
Ik ben kwaad....verdrietig....snap het niet meer.....ouders die straks hun enigst kind weg kunnen brengen......God....waar ben je mee bezig LUL!!!!!*

----------


## Oki07

Veel sterkte! Het is zo'n ongelooflijke rot-ziekte.

----------


## albertus

Het leven is gemeen,onredelijk en onbegrijpelijk.
Maar hoeveel het ook tegenzit,hoe meer redenen je hebt om te blijven vechten!
Ik spreek uit ervaring.

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Diane,

Wat rot om dit te horen zeg  :Frown:  
Heel veel sterkte!

Dikke knuffel Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Helaas treft dit altijd de verkeerde  :Frown: ..

Wens je heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn schoonmoeder kampt helaas ook met steeds terugkerende lymfeklierkanker (dit speelt intussen al ruim 7 jaar, waardoor zij al die tijd steeds minder moed heeft om ooit nog beter te worden) .... terwijl zij dat dus écht niet verdiend ....

----------


## dotito

Ja lieve mensen,soms is het leven niet altijd even rechtvaardigd.Is enorm erg wat hij moet meemaken.
Ook mijn moeder heeft jaren geleden kanker gehad,aan de schildklier.Gelukkig na vele behandelingen is ze nu genezen,maar was een harde strijd voor ons allemaal.Ik heb er ook mijn krak door gekregen.

Heel veel sterkte!!

----------


## Onassa

Mijn eigen paps lag vorig jaar rond deze tijd in het ziekenhuis waar hij aan darm kanker is geopeerd.
Zijn broer kreeg het en toen mijn pa last kreeg van zijn buik(hij dacht weer de prostaat) heeft de huisarts hem een darm onderzoek laten doen en jawel hoor.....in het allereerste stadium gelukkig en is ook goed weg gehaald, maar zijn broer heeft het toen niet overleefd.
Was echt raar....2 broers, tegelijk dezelfde ziekte , de een redt het (dankzij de vroege ontdekking én omdat mijn pa het verhaal van zijn broer vertlede waar de huisarts dus zo goed gehandelt heeft), en de ander sterft dan.
Mijn pa was op de crematie van zijn jongere broer net nadat hij zelf een klein beetje van de operatie genezen was...
Maar hoe erg ik het zou vinden mijn pa te verliezen....er is wel een verschil of iemand 80+ is of net begin 40 met een kindje van nog geen 1 jaar oud.
Bahhhhh.....niks zo erg om naar een uitvaart te moeten waarbij zo'n krumel d'r papa weg moet brengen.

----------


## ohana

Mijn vader is vorige maand overleden, hij was pas 68 jaar en bijna 37 jaar ziek. Ik was pas 7 jaar toen hij ziek werd. Geen kanker, maar hij heeft de laatste jaren enorm veel geleden! Hij kon al jaren het huis niet meer uit. Ondanks zo veel jaren ziekte, was het voor mij toch nog onverwacht. Ik leefde al te lang met het idee dat het zo ernstig was, dat ik het niet meer kon/wou zien. 
Ik mis hem verschrikkelijk.

----------


## dotito

Sterkte!! Ohana moet erg voor je zijn geweest.

----------


## Onassa

Ohana...vreselijk, en gecondoleerd met dit zware verlies.
Sterkte in deze zware tijd van verwerking.

Liefs, Diane

----------


## albertus

Ohana,dit is moeilijk te begrijpen.
Zo'n verlies is voor een buitenstaander niet te begrijpen als die het zelf niet mee heeft gemaakt.
Het is misschien moeilijk te accepteren maar neem 1 raad van mij aan:
Neem de tijd om dit verlies te verwerken,hoe lang het ook mag duren en probeer dan om verder te gaan met je leven.
Je vader heeft nu geen lijden meer maar blijft voor altijd in je hart.
Blijf alle goede en mooie herinneringen koesteren die je met hem mocht beleven en onthou dat hij nu beter af is.
Hou in gedachten dat hij vanaf je geboorte trots op je was en genoot van iedere moment dat je in zijn leven kwam.
Hij zou ook willen dat je door zou gaan met je verdere leven

Ook ik heb het moeten accepteren dat ik simpele wensen maar steeds uitstelde en uiteindelijk niet meer kon doen voor haar.
Hier heb ik ook mee moeten leren leven,maar omdat ik het geen plekje gaf in mijn toekomst doet het nog steeds zeer!
Heel veel sterkte ermee en volg alsjeblieft mijn raad op!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Ohana,

Heel veel sterkte bij het verwerken van dit verlies!

Lieve groet en knuffel Luuss

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve onas,
zoals je weet heb ik mn 1e man ook aan kanker verloren en ook veel te vroeg.....
ik ben niet boos op God.....ik weet dat hij daar gelukkig is en geen pijn meer heeft...
wel heb ik het jaren niet kunnen begrijpen...waarom ik, terwijl ik al zoveel had meegemaakt,
toch was God mijn steun
ik weet dat een heleboel mensen hier boos om worden, maar hopelijk niet op mijn levensovertuiging, ik respecteer andere levensovertuigingen ook........

----------


## Luuss0404

De opa van mijn nicht heeft na een lang en zwaar gevecht de strijd tegen uitgezaaide leverkanker verloren. 
Hij is in Nederland nu de oudste mens die geleefd heeft met deze ziekte.
Gelukkig mocht hij tot aan zijn overlijden genieten van zijn kinderen, kleinkinderen en zijn kleinklein kind (weet niet hoe zoiets heet) en van zijn hobby.

----------


## christel1

Zoiets kan je gewoon niet bevatten
Veel sterkte meid 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## lucas7

Een aanrader om te lezen!

Een man die te horen kreeg dat zijn zoontje van 3 progeria heeft.
Op vijftien jarige leeftijd in zijn armen is gestorven.

In zijn boek tracht hij een antwoord te geven op de bittere vraag:
*Waarom worden onschuldige mensen door het kwaad getroffen?*

Titel: Als't kwaad goede mensen treft.
Auteur: Harold S. Kushner
Uitgever: Ten Have/Baarn
ISBN 90 259 4239 3

Begrip van elke traan, is de enigste troost!
Met vriendelijke groet

Lucas

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Lucas,

Goede tip!  :Smile:  Zal er eens naar kijken!
Ja de enige troost is vaak begrip voor het verdriet en het feit dat de overledene zijn of haar rust heeft gevonden en niet meer hoeft te vechten...

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

